# Difference Between "Recent Posts" and "Unread Posts"?



## Conan (Jan 8, 2017)

It seems there's no "New Posts" button. The choice is between the two rightmost buttons above (printed in white text on a pale blue background): Recent Posts / Unread Posts.

Which is the better choice if I want to see what's new?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 8, 2017)

Do you want to see all recent posts or just the ones you haven't already read?

("New Posts" has been renamed "Unread Posts" to better describe its function.)

See this post: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....suggestion-thread.248315/page-19#post-1958322

Closing this thread to further posts.


----------

